# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΣΟΛΑ SOUNDCRAFT SPIRIT FX-16.4

## darksight

Γειά σας παιδιά, θα ηθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να τροφοδοτήσω με ρεύμα τη συγκεκριμένη κονσόλα (έχει βύσμα με 8pin).Το παλιό τροφοδοτικό (μετασχηματιστής) δεν υπάρχει, και για καινούριο μου είπαν οτι κοστίζει 100 ευρώ!!!!Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## FILMAN

Οπωσδήποτε θα υπάρχει τρόπος. Πρέπει όμως να βρεις έστω ένα δανεικό τροφοδοτικό να δούμε τί βγάζει ή τουλάχιστον το σχέδιό του ή το σχέδιο της κονσόλας.

----------


## Spirtos

Υποθέτω πως έχει βύσμα τύπου Din ή μίνι Din 8pin. Οντως χρειάζεσαι κάποιο σχέδιο ή τουλάχιστον τις τάσεις και τα pin. Το original τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να ήταν switching με πολλές τάσεις εξόδου, κάποιες μικρές κονσόλες (αυτής της κατηγορίας) έχουν συνήθως ένα κοινό ground, +48V (mic phantom power), +15V & -15V. Τώρα, αν έχει μόνο αυτές και σε ποια pin αντιστοιχούν....

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ σωστός ο Σπύρ(τ)ος.

----------


## darksight

Έτσι είναι η υποδοχη, ελπίζω να βοηθάει η φωτο!
SNC01267.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε γράφει δίπλα τις τάσεις και το λες τώρα; Λοιπόν όπως βλέπεις γίνεται, και μάλιστα εύκολα. Ακόμα και το βύσμα είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί.

----------


## darksight

> Βρε γράφει δίπλα τις τάσεις και το λες τώρα; Λοιπόν όπως βλέπεις γίνεται, και μάλιστα εύκολα. Ακόμα και το βύσμα είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί.


Πολύ μου αρέσει αυτο που ακούω και ευχαριστω πολυ....!!! Πως γινεται ομως? Τι χρειάζεται?

----------


## FILMAN

Κατάλαβα... Θες κύκλωμα! Πες μου κάτι τελευταίο. Μέτρα με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα αντιστάσεων ανάμεσα στα πιν 4 - 6 - 8 του βύσματος, και πες μου πόσα Ω βλέπεις.

----------


## Danza

Αυτό το βύσμα είναι DC Output!

Tροφοδοτείται σαν DC Input?

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος.

----------


## FILMAN

Λοιπόν, η βασική ιδέα είναι αυτή. Ο μετασχηματιστής προφανώς θα πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελία, εκτός αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις τρεις διαφορετικούς. Η γείωση επίσης θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με το μέταλλο του κουτιού στο οποίο θα μπει η κατασκευή. Οι σταθεροποιητές και το τρανζίστορ πρέπει να ψύχονται.

Βελτιώσεις:
α) Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα φίλτρο δικτύου στην είσοδο των 230V. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι ενίοτε ένα βύσμα ΙEC 230V με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο.

β) Μπορείς να προσθέσεις από ένα πυκνωτή 4.7nF / 100V παράλληλα σε κάθε δίοδο (είτε διακριτή είτε μέσα σε γέφυρα).

γ) Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο LED ως ενδεικτικό λειτουργίας. Αν το κάνεις, σύνδεσέ το στην έξοδο του 7915 μέσω μιας αντίστασης 1.8kΩ.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Danza

Με έναν μετασχηματιστή δεν γίνεται? Με 3 μετασχηματιστές θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο το τροφοδοτικό...

----------


## darksight

Θα μπορουσε κάποιος να μου το φτιάξει, γιατι εγω δεν το 'χω και πολυ!

----------


## mariosm

Αν σου το φτιαξει καποιος αλλος νομιζεις οτι θα κοστισει λιγοτερο απο το original;

----------


## darksight

> Αν σου το φτιαξει καποιος αλλος νομιζεις οτι θα κοστισει λιγοτερο απο το original;


Δεν εχω ιδεα ρε παιδια, αλλά θέλω να μάθω πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει.

----------


## darksight

Κανένας?

----------


## PCMan

> Κανένας?


Τα υλικά πάνω απο 40-50€ δε νομίζω να έχουν.

----------


## darksight

Παιδια γειά σας, ακόμα δεν εχω βρει ακρη με αυτο το τροφοδοτικο. Παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## PCMan

> Παιδια γειά σας, ακόμα δεν εχω βρει ακρη με αυτο το τροφοδοτικο. Παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Σας ευχαριστώ!


Φίλε μου οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα μπορούν να στο φτιάξουν αλλά όποιος και να στο φτιάξει, θα σου ζητήσει περίπου τα λεφτά που είπες ότι κάνει καινούριο.
Πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί, να εκτυπωθεί, να μεταφερθεί στην πλακέτα και να εμφανιστεί, να μπουν τα υλικά και μετά να μπει σε ένα κουτί όπως είναι το εργοστασιακό. Εύκολο ακούγεται αλλά θέλει μερικές ώρες δουλειά. Γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις το εργοστασιακό.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Με έναν μετασχηματιστή δεν γίνεται? Με 3 μετασχηματιστές θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο το τροφοδοτικό...


ΕΝΑΣ Μ/Σ ειναι αλλα εχει ενα πρωτευον και περισσοτερα δευτερευοντα ντυλιγματα
δεν ειναι 3 μ/σ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

